# toyota



## tbone

i wanted to know if 6 cyl pickup was good in deep snow to plow with?4x4 ofcourse


----------



## Proscapez LLC

I would suggest you buy something from the big 3 to plow snow.


----------



## YardMedic

Big snow = big truck

However, that being said, you can plow big snow with a snobear if you're staying with the storm, not allowing much to accumulate. Likewise, a light duty Fisher on a 'yota would move a lot of snow. If you're looking to do a number of accounts, go for the bigger truck meant for heavier work. The yota will work for ya though

~Kevin


----------



## Flipper

I have said it before and I will say it again. My Toyota makes more per hour doing driveways then my 550 or 350 does. The 350 got stuck twice last year in the 30" blizzard we got, the Toyota was plowing the same 8-10" deep pushes and making the same piles and never got stuck.


----------



## Dakota2004

I see alot of toyotas in my area with plows, you should get the Boss sport duty the fisher weighs alot


----------



## Nascar Fan

I have one for sale on here now.V6 4x4 Auto and it pushes very very well.No, I would not try clearing Home Depot with it but I find it an awesome driveway,small lot truck.It has NEVER EVER failed me to start run and push snow all night.I hate to sell it but I need the setup for my Ram more.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Little trucks are great. A friend of mine plows for me with his 1994 ford ranger with my plow. SALOPEZ has a chevy s-10 with a 6.5 western. My fisher came off a V6 tacoma. Which is what I was going to buy, but I couldn't find a cheap one.


----------



## toby4492

tbone,

Lots of people pushing Sno-Way plows with Toyotas. You can check us out by clicking on our banner above, or at http://www.snoway.com .

5 year commercial structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty included with your purchase. wesport


----------



## 94Yota

Lawns & More;342155 said:


> I would suggest you buy something from the big 3 to plow snow.


I do believe that Toyota is part of the big three now (#3). Soon to be #2 and then #1.


----------



## Seamus

94Yota;348096 said:


> I do believe that Toyota is part of the big three now (#3). Soon to be #2 and then #1.


I agree. Soon the "Big 3" will be Toyota, Nissan, and Honda. 
Seamus


----------



## Remerson

*"Be American - Buy Japanese?"*

Without a doubt. Toyota will make the "Big 3" improve their own quality control, or go bankrupt. I believe in loyalty to American Made Products, but those products need to show some loyalty to me in return... :salute:


----------



## Murf67

I've been plowing for 3 yrs with my 94 4runner with NO PROBLEMS!!! even in the 26" storm we had last year.......let's get some going this YEAR!!!!


----------



## forestfireguy

I worked for Lexus for 14 years. You can't beat a toyota for reliability, it will kick the S**t out of any domestic. That said power is another game, you want to push big snow commercially and you're a fool not to go 1 ton diesel. 

PS- My favorite plow truck ever ford f-250 460 gasser, a close second Toy t-100 auto/ex cab.


----------



## greenscapes inc

Flipper;342532 said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again. My Toyota makes more per hour doing driveways then my 550 or 350 does. The 350 got stuck twice last year in the 30" blizzard we got, the Toyota was plowing the same 8-10" deep pushes and making the same piles and never got stuck.


My toyotas push snow like crazy!! If you need to drop it in 4 lo and it will push anything.


----------



## Foxfire

My father has owned Toyota since 1983, Let me be the first to tell ya that Toyota can-NOT compete with a Ford,Chevy,or Dodge. No shape or form.... Truck for truck Toyota cannot hold up.....


----------



## YardMedic

Foxfire;375343 said:


> Let me be the first to tell ya that Toyota can-NOT compete with a Ford,Chevy,or Dodge. No shape or form.... Truck for truck Toyota cannot hold up.....


let the games begin!! j/k foxfire... should be some bar fights over this, though!!

~Kevin


----------



## Foxfire

Just stating the facts.....


----------



## the_experience

Since I really can't comment from the plow side of things, let me see if I can help you out with the chassis side of things.

First things first...the 3VZFE 3.0 6 cylinder was one of Toyota's lesser liked engines. Make sure you have a good tune on it and keep an eye on it. They are notorious for eating headgaskets.

Hopefully you have a manual tranmission. If you do, it will be an R150 which is a pretty stout unit. It is my sincere hope that you don't have an automatic. If you do, there is a chance you have the one piece hydraulically shifted transmission-t-case unit. I would think twice about plowing with this unit. I'm also hoping you have manual hubs. The Toyota Automatic Differential Disconnect system (similar to Jeep, Chevy, Ford, Dodge, etc) was not the most reliable system. It can be converted to the stronger manual hub system, but rigging the system up as outlined on numerous offroad boards will probably be your best bet. If you have the style of automatic hubs that will engage without you getting out, but the vehicle must be stopped, either convert to manual hubs or think twice about plowing. They will engage and disengage randomly when shifting from forward to reverse and need to be turning to re-engage. Shelving some snow and trying to back out with that system can only lead to tears.


----------



## Mark in MD

tbone;342113 said:


> i wanted to know if 6 cyl pickup was good in deep snow to plow with?4x4 ofcourse


The short answer is yes. I've used mine for 12 years.



the_experience;379058 said:


> Since I really can't comment from the plow side of things, let me see if I can help you out with the chassis side of things.
> 
> First things first...the 3VZFE 3.0 6 cylinder was one of Toyota's lesser liked engines. Make sure you have a good tune on it and keep an eye on it. They are notorious for eating headgaskets.


Funny you should say that. My head gasket is shot, I've got coolant coming out of my exhaust. But this pickup is done. It's a rust bucket. I'm done with it.

Other than that though, the engine has been fine for me. I've had other problems with the truck, but they are all rust related. I'm getting a new truck within a day or two.



the_experience;379058 said:


> Hopefully you have a manual tranmission. If you do, it will be an R150 which is a pretty stout unit. It is my sincere hope that you don't have an automatic. If you do, there is a chance you have the one piece hydraulically shifted transmission-t-case unit. I would think twice about plowing with this unit. I'm also hoping you have manual hubs. The Toyota Automatic Differential Disconnect system (similar to Jeep, Chevy, Ford, Dodge, etc) was not the most reliable system. It can be converted to the stronger manual hub system, but rigging the system up as outlined on numerous offroad boards will probably be your best bet. If you have the style of automatic hubs that will engage without you getting out, but the vehicle must be stopped, either convert to manual hubs or think twice about plowing. They will engage and disengage randomly when shifting from forward to reverse and need to be turning to re-engage. Shelving some snow and trying to back out with that system can only lead to tears.


Good post, thank-you. My new one will be a manual 6 speed, and it will have a 4.0 V6, but it's my understanding that Toyota doesn't make the 4x4 with manual hubs anymore. There's a button on the dash I push, and shazaam, the vehicle is in four wheel drive. I don't know whether I have to be stopped, I haven't read the manual yet. Is there a type that will engage into 4 wheel drive on the move? And if so, are those systems more reliable than the one you describe? Thanks!

EDIT: I have found the following info:

Types of Hubs: Manual, Automatic, and ADD (live) 
Live Hubs are found on all ADD equipped trucks. This type of hub can't be unlocked at any time, it is always locked. This is the first hub ever used on 4WD trucks and after all the designs over the years it seems funny to come full circle back to this technology. The Live hub was used on the first 4WD Jeeps and was used for many years until some Jeep dealer in Los Angeles named Warn created a hub that could be unlocked. In the old days when you wanted 4WD you bolted on your live hubs and the front drive was locked. To unlock the front drive for use in 2WD you needed to unbolt the hubs and replace them with a different set of open hubs. I can see why that guy Warn made so much money.

Manual Hubs are the type you need to get out of the truck and turn in order lock the front drive. Once locked, this type of hub allows you to shift back and forth between 2Hi and 4Hi and long as you drive straight and level. To unlock you must get out and unlock the hubs. This type of hub is found on all solid axle trucks and non ADD IFS Toyota Trucks. You can save the wear (on half shafts and diff) by replacing the live hubs with manual ones so that the entire front drive does not spin when in 2WD with hubs unlocked. This is especially useful if you have cranked up your torsion bars as this increased angle places more strain on the CV and tulip joints when running at freeway speeds. With manual hubs the half shafts only spin when the hubs are locked and/or you are in 4WD. 
Automatic Hubs are the type that lock Automatically when you put your truck in 4WD, however you must be stopped when shifting in or out of 4WD. To unlock this type of hub you need to back up a few feet on flat ground. The Toyota version of this hub has proven very unreliable, most notably not locking in when needed, this can be bad if it happens in the middle of a trail ride and you need to get pulled all the way out. This type of hubs is found on non ADD Toyota trucks '86-'89

Adding a limited slip or locker to an ADD equipped truck 
If you plan on installing a limited slip unit (LSD) or locker it you should change the front hubs to the manual type. If you are driving in 2WD with the original live hubs and you have one of these units in the front differential then the passenger side axle shaft will turn in the differential. With a traction adding device inside the differential the front drive shaft will turn as if you were in 4WD causing more wear on the front diff, drive shaft, and transfer case, and the traction adding device inside the differential.

You should also permanently lock the ADD unit to prevent the unit from unlocking (see below). After disconnecting the ADD system and adding manual hubs you can lock the front hubs and still go in and out of 4Hi on the fly (at any speed)

Permanently locking the ADD unit: There are 2 hoses connected to the ADD actuator. The vacuum line on the passenger side of the actuator puts shaft into the diff and the other side removes it. I removed the vacuum tank and vacuum switches. Then I connected a single vacuum line to the passenger side of the actuator to keep it locked. Then I and caped the driver side tube. This will prevent the ADD system from unlocking. The switches can be found behind the battery on the inside right fender, the vacuum tank is in front of the front right tire under the fender. Be sure to cap the vacuum feed from the engine to the switches or remove the "T" feeding it all together. I have found that the transfer case shifts much easer without the ADD system.

Special Thanks Andrew Trzynka for his contributions to this article.

http://toyota.off-road.com/toyota/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=399612


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Foxfire;375986 said:


> Just stating the facts.....


No, it's an opinion, yours. You don't need to force it on anyone, If he wants a yoda let him have it. My friend has a Ford 250 V10 , If he didn't have an extended warranty he would be up sh!t creek. He still has a 93 1 ton dump that to useful and not worth enough to sell. So the 250 is getting replaced with a new Toyota (he never needed or wanted the V10 anyhow) I have always plowed American:salute: , but I'm sure the newer ones have plenty of Jap parts on them. Working back here are my present & past plow trucks: yet to plow with but will 2000 Dakota present 01 Cherokee, past: 92 F150, 93 F250, 88 FS Jimmy, 88 4 cly Ranger, 78 Bronco, and a 78 F150. What a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## Mark in MD

Maybe what some people don't consider is the width of the plow. A Tacoma plow's width is about 2/3 what a bigger truck's plow is. So that's 2/3 as much snow being pushed with a truck that has 2/3 of the engine. It's all relative. My old Toyota pushed snow very nicely.


----------



## TRUCK CHAMPION

Toyota will not allow any of the big 3 to go bankrupt. They were going to buy Ford about 2 years ago to keep them from going under. If any one of the big 3 go under it will screw the car market up for everybody. Toyota will not allow that to happen.


----------



## TRUCK CHAMPION

As far as saying the Toyotas can't stand up to a domestic truck, Can you prove that? There isin't a domestic half-ton that even comes close to the new Tundra. The Tacoma is the number one selling compact 4x4 on the planet, holding it's value better than any other.


----------

